
Do Radio Waves Bounce Off Each Other? - dwwoelfel
http://q-track.com/2014/07/do-radio-waves-bounce-off-each-other/
======
aetherczar
Radio waves bouncing off each other is a simple and straightforward
consequence of applying the Poynting vector and the Poynting-Heavisde theory
of electromagnetic energy flow to superpositions of electromagnetic waves.
They "bounce" in the sense that a forward propagating wave exchanges energy
with a reverse propagating wave. The waves pass through each other, but the
energy recoils elastically or "bounces." See
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.1800](http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.1800) for more
technical details.

------
nullterminated
nonsense.

